# Should i mow before applying fungicide?



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I feel like I've read or heard somewhere that you shouldn't mow 2 days before and after applying a fungicide and was wondering what everyone else does? I'm suppose to receive some Prostar tomorrow from DMO and was going to apply it tomorrow afternoon so kind of want to go ahead and mow in tonight but don't know if that's a bad idea...


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Label says to wait 24 hours until mowing. I didn't see anything about waiting to apply after mowing.

It's an upward moving product, so it seems to me it is best to get it into the roots and give it time to translocate.

One of the interesting claims on this product is that it combats fungi associated with localized dry spot. That interests me greatly.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> I feel like I've read or heard somewhere that you shouldn't mow 2 days before and after applying a fungicide and was wondering what everyone else does? I'm suppose to receive some Prostar tomorrow from DMO and was going to apply it tomorrow afternoon so kind of want to go ahead and mow in tonight but don't know if that's a bad idea...


I use this as a standard practice. 2 days before and 2 days after. Prostar is really good on brown patch that's the only thing I use it for.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, and bag the clippings. And rake the lawn. And then spray off the deck of your mower and hit it with bleach (yes really)


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I've read or heard somewhere that you shouldn't mow 2 days before and after applying a fungicide and was wondering what everyone else does? I'm suppose to receive some Prostar tomorrow from DMO and was going to apply it tomorrow afternoon so kind of want to go ahead and mow in tonight but don't know if that's a bad idea...
> ...


Yeah I've got brown patch now which is why I bought the Prostar. Do you use a surfactant with it?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Smith said:
> ...


Nope label doesn't recommend it


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yes, and bag the clippings. And rake the lawn. And then spray off the deck of your mower and hit it with bleach (yes really)


Well it could be a coincidence but I was cutting my fescue in the backyard and noticed I had a brown ring. I wonder if when I was vacuuming the front with the rotary mower if I carried it over to the back...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's absolutely possible, but when you have fungus you should definitely treat your whole property


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Gents...what time of day do you prefer to apply the fungicides? Morning or evening?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd go for morning or early afternoon strictly because at night it gets damp and some could roll off the leaves, but that would really be the only reason.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

I do morning as well. Spotted some webs on the lawn so I applied Eagle 20EW at the preventative rate. Rain will be here Sunday eve


----------

